# DC regulators @ Aqua Inspiration - thoughts?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Curious if anyone has bought a regulator from AI, for sake of ease, (buying it all at once, supporting a local business etc etc) are major pluses for me.

From some searching online it looks like the prices are reasonable.

As for co2 tank, suggestions? I was thinking camcarb would probably be the way to go.

thx


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

camcard is great for co2, best around i would say.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I have not used this regulator before, but with regulators you pretty much to get what you pay for... I have one Milwaukee reg. that works just fine - you have to be pretty gentle opening up the tank and the needle valve is crap and one GLA reg. which has been rock solid thus far. 

If your a very hands on person and going to be around the tank a couple of times a day then you are probably fine... if not, you may want to troll ebay for something with an awesome needle valve or a dual stage regulator (depending on what you philosphy is concerning end of tank dumps and the like).


----------



## adm (Dec 12, 2010)

I think Aqua selling DC regulator for 100? or a bit more,cant remember. I currently have 3 regulator from them The one with 2 big gauge. Never had any problems with them. Also i remember freeman saying you get 6 months warranty for the regulator. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

They told me 1 year, as did the manufacturer. But both were unable to answer if they are single or dual stage, im pretty sure they are a single stage regulator


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

They are most certainly single stage.


----------

